# 315 Gallon Setup - TITAN AQUATIC!!!



## m_class2g

Ok so here is my 300 gallon build thread # 2.

This is the link to thread #1. The disappointing tank I received from Tenecor.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/tenecor-300-build-19996/

As many of you guys know, after the disappointing tank that i received from Tenecor a few weeks back, I sold the tank and re-ordered another 315 gallon from another tank manufacturer. I went with *Titan Aquatics*. (More info about this company will be given once i receive my tank). All I can say is that they have been great so far. Great communication and they're even sending me updated pics of the tank construction process from their facility!!! Step by step!!!

I'm hoping I can get them to jump on board BCA and offer higher quality custom acrylic tanks to us!!! I should be able to setup group buys from them in the near future!!! Stay tuned!!!

*Here are the specs once again:*
- 315 Gallon Titan Aquatic 7x3x2 - Thicker 3/4 inch Acrylic all around. (unlike tenecor's standard .5 inch acrylic!!!)
- Custom Sump is slighty under 150 gals (5 feet long x 2 feet wide x 20 inches high 129.32 gallons)
- Custom wooden stand
- 2 quiet one 9000s
- Koralia Magnum 8 Powerhead
- Jehmco 1000w heater and controller
- Coralife Turbo Twist UV 36 watt. 
- x2 Compact Flo 36 inch

I have finally moved out my existing 210 gallon setup yesterday and put my 300 gallon stand and sump in place. I'll be working on the plumbing this weekend so when the tank arrives, itll just be plug and play!!!

Stand and sump in place:

















Heres my fish cramped up in a 150 gallon until their new tank arrives:









Here is the fabrication process so far: Enjoy the build pics!!!


----------



## m_class2g




----------



## gklaw

Thanks for the picture. Learned a few things of the jigging  Not that I will ever try to tackle that monster hehe.

Like the intense look on his face.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

nice !
would love to have a workshop like that


----------



## babyreef

Looks like one incredible build ! You don't seem to have a whole lotta room above the sump, a tight squeeze there. I'm following along


----------



## target

Looking good. I love that they sent you progress photos. Everyone likes to see projects as they come together.

Also, I love that his work bench is acrylic.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Very nice. I see they are in Arizona. Hopefully the shipping costs are not prohibitive. Would sure be nice to go acrylic with my next big tank.


----------



## tony1928

I'm assuming you mean NOT prohibitive. 



2wheelsx2 said:


> Hopefully the shipping costs are prohibitive.


Hopefully these guys will provide a nice alternative to Tenecor. Looking good so far.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

tony1928 said:


> I'm assuming you mean NOT prohibitive.
> 
> Hopefully these guys will provide a nice alternative to Tenecor. Looking good so far.


Haha...yeah, or maybe NOT.  (fixed the post now - distracted 'cause I posted while doing a water change).


----------



## gklaw

target said:


> Also, I love that his work bench is acrylic.


I love one too but I am worried that I may have the ship the bench together with the stand :lol:


----------



## m_class2g

the acrylic work bench is pretty cool lol. these guys are awesome. taking pics a long the way. def ensures trust!!! great communication. i cant wait to see the finished product and finally set up the long overdue tank! 

its good for BCA fish keepers that theres an alternative to tenecor!!! once this project is done, i will have a section on my website featuring my tank build and a section for Titan Aquatic's contact information etc.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I am using the HK Magnum8 & love it. Sooooo much flow out of one powerhead. Does my entire 165g reef by itself.


----------



## tony1928

It's great that these guys use tape to keep the glue nice and neat....Tenecor could learn something.  And I just thought it was something a noob like me would do if I were ever to try this myself.


----------



## m_class2g

tony1928 said:


> It's great that these guys use tape to keep the glue nice and neat....Tenecor could learn something.  And I just thought it was something a noob like me would do if I were ever to try this myself.


yup, they know what they are doing! very professional! i cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## m_class2g

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I am using the HK Magnum8 & love it. Sooooo much flow out of one powerhead. Does my entire 165g reef by itself.


nice! yea hopefully this will be enough for the 300! i figured to use the 8 instead of 2 koralia 4s.


----------



## djamm

I really like the fact your new tank is 3/4" and the company building it for you are keeping you updated on the progress on the build. I trust these guys are going to put a smile on your face!!!

Cheers


----------



## m_class2g

im happy to see pics every step of the way! this guarantees that i get exactly what i paid for!!!

i designed the sump and got a local fish tank manufacturer to make it for me. its a bit of a copy of the megaflow 4 for the intake into the sump and the rest are just reg chambers. 1st chamber houses bacteria house. 2nd will be bio film/moving bed filter and the 3rd i will store all the old media from my old tank (ceramic rings and crush coral) to speed up the cycle. after its cycled, i will be switching the 3rd compartment to house more bio film media and put crush coral in the smaller compartments.

here are some pics of the stand and sump during production just incase someone needs these pics for their own build! if you are interested and local in vancouver bc, i can refer you to the manufacturer!!!


----------



## m_class2g

heres a few more pics! i was told the tank should be done by the end of this week. 48 hr water test afterwards and then it will be shipped!


----------



## gklaw

Exciting !


----------



## mike.m

nice looking tank did it cost u alor? (pm me price or w/e) ill b looking at buyin a big tank either very soon or early next yr XD


----------



## m_class2g

i will have all info for TITAN AQUATIC after the tank is setup at my place. i will give everyone their contact information as well. i have something worked out! so for those looking for an acrylic tank in the near future, i can help!

heres a few more pics of the build. top and bottom is on. overflows installed. they are going to polish the edges and then water testing this weekend!


----------



## m_class2g

please visit TITAN AQUATICS' website!!!

Titan Aquatic Exhibits | Makers of Acrylic Aquariums | Fish Tanks Custom | Residential and Commercial Aquatic Displays


----------



## m_class2g

water testing!


----------



## Victor

very nice. Can't wait until you get it and set it up. I might be looking to order one of these things in the future. Thanks for sharing this


----------



## Adz1

That is one sweet looking tank Mike...
i am very green with envy...


----------



## m_class2g

im glad youre enjoying the build. just wanted to introduce you guys to titan aquatic. im sure there will be many of you guys who will be interested to order a show tank and by sharing my build, itll be an easier decision of who to go with for an acrylic tank manufacturer.

ADZ1. you know who to order from the next time youre in the market for a show tank!

here are some pics of my tank before they box it up. still in phoenix but due to arrive in van on friday! only a few more sleeps. hopefully shipping will go well so i can finally set this thing up! ive waited long enough lol


----------



## gklaw

Your heart must be pounding with excitement


----------



## jay_leask

looks like its going to be a sweet tank  congrats


----------



## madcow

i am so excited for you!! I cant wait till everything is all set up! Where are you placing the tank if you dont mind me asking? living room? kitchen? BEDROOM? lol


----------



## m_class2g

on the crate!!!


----------



## m_class2g

heres a few more pics! i got them to add custom cut outs for each lid which will make it easier to lift off. the lids are also supported all the way around which gives it a neater look instead of 4 small pieces of acrylic glued to the lid like what tenecor did which was cheap looking. all i can say is that Titan did a great job building/packing this tank for delivery!!!


----------



## target

Sweet looking tank, and they did a great job with the packaging. Can't wait to see it set up. Everytime I see a really nice acrylic tank it makes me want one, although I'd want to try my hand at building it myself. LOL


----------



## m_class2g

tank finally arrived today! was scheduled for last friday arrival but it was thanksgiving weekend for our friends in the south! no trucking even though its suppose to be a 3 day delivery. shipping went smoothly. no damage what so ever. with the big crate and excellent packaging that the tank came in, i didnt worry too much!

before i set the tank up tonight, here are some pics of the delivery.


----------



## snow

Looks great! Your lucky.


----------



## deepRED

Finally!

Looking good. 


Let me know if you need any help with the setup.


----------



## gklaw

Do let DeepRed know if you need help with the Set up. Jeremy is a super guy for the 15-20 years I've known him 

Pretty sure you will post pictures. Still in love with your nice stand


----------



## djamm

Looks great! I am really pleased that this tank worked out for you Mike!

Cheers...can hardly wait to see it setup


----------



## AWW

looking great mike! Can't wait to see it set up.


----------



## zhasan

looks awesome so far, looking forward to see the pics of it being setup and the finished product!


----------



## m_class2g

thanks guys! im happy im finally able to setup the tank. its been a long time overdue but heres is what ive done so far. minor issues here and there but will be fixed within the week. one issue is that one of the quiet one 9000s keeps rattling so im only using one of them right now to run the entire tank. the other is working fine and noise is tolerable. ill figure out what to do with the noisy unit. maybe DOA? needs to be replaced? im also running a koralia 8 to keep the water flowing for the time being. even with the 2 9000s running, water flow seems to be good. i was pretty scared that its going to be overkill but it looks just right! theres a few tiny water leaks here and there but besides that, nothing too serious. i have improvised for the time being by using rubbermaid lids and made them slope back into the sump. itll do for now until i tighten the bulkheads after the rubber piece soften ups a bit.

heres a few pics of the setup. ill be adding all the bacteria tomorrow when the temp is right. also featured is the DIY lid that i got Titan to custom made. every big tank tenecor made had no handles! these acrylic lids are very heavy i got them to cut out custom handles and added a cover for each to minimize water coming out of the tank from my fish splashing. the sump is working fine. water moving freely with each chamber. im glad that design worked as well lol. the overall system is pretty quiet. i just have to replace that one quiet one 9000, setup my UV and i think everything is good to go. i cant wait to add fish in there. im sure my arowana and dat will be happy!


----------



## monkE

wow, it looks gorgeous man! great work. I'm sure you'll have those minor leaks sorted out, if it's just bulkheads it'll be easy to seal up. 

Can't wait to see it populated, i think it's a safe bet that your fish will be happy! 
Keep the pics coming!


----------



## gklaw

Gorgeous looking set up !

The fitting and details to the little pieces really demonstrate their craftsmanship.


----------



## bigfry

Very nice. Lucky fish.


----------



## m_class2g

thanks guys!

i find the quiet ones to be super loud! can anyone suggest something powerful/energy efficient and QUIET!?

so this morning, the temp finally got to 82! my hot water tank ran out of warm water last night and 75 percent of it was filled with cold water. i was storing all my old media from my old 210 gallon in a 80 gal tub for the past 2 weeks along with 2 plecos to keep the bacteria alive. i transfered all the media into my sump this morning to speed up the cycle. water should clear up by tonight. i also added my friends unwanted green sev to the tank and 2 plecos in a rubbermaid tub to start up the cycle (didnt want the plecs to suck on the acrylic). im hoping to add my arowana and dat after a week or two. then the rays after 3 weeks. i think that should be ok!

the minor dripping from the bulkheads is hardly noticeable now. but i think ill leave the rubbermaid lids there as a precaution for the time being. that way water slides back into the sump. i have to figure out how to get my bio film media to circulate in the 2nd chamber. i think its because theres not enough water flow since im only using 1 pump.


----------



## gklaw

"i find the quiet ones to be super loud! can anyone suggest something powerful/energy efficient and QUIET!? "

Check out Laguna and Rio.

"i have to figure out how to get my bio film media to circulate in the 2nd chamber. i think its because theres not enough water flow since im only using 1 pump."

A pipe laid horizontal with a series of holes attached to a small power head and tied to your egg grate?


----------



## snow

That green sev must love all the room lol.


----------



## m_class2g

thanks for the tip on the pump! i need to get 2 new ones next week. ill probably end up selling the 2 quiet one 9000s.

green sev better enjoy the room for now! hes going to be taken out as soon as my fish goes in next week! lol.


----------



## King-eL

Nice Mike! Might visit one day and check it out.


----------



## m_class2g

King-eL said:


> Nice Mike! Might visit one day and check it out.


sure come take a look anytime! i guess after i add my fish in! aro dat and loach will go in first. probably in 1.5 weeks time. then the rays in 2-3 weeks time. i just want to make sure the water is ready for them.


----------



## jimmyNG

dream tank!!!!!


----------



## pisces

wow.... that is everything i want!!!!
nice tank & nice fish!!!


----------



## m_class2g

first fish is in today! finally! its nice to see my 8 year old rtg in his final home. theres now a lot of room for him to swim around and he can finally turn without hitting his tail on the glass. my widebar dat and loach will go in at the end of the week. rays i will hold off a little longer. probably around the 3rd or 4th week.


----------



## charles

beautiful Mike. Can't wait till the rays go in.


----------



## m_class2g

thanks charles! they deserves a bigger home. they were in a smaller 210 gallon for a some time and needed an upgrade! i will be adding tankmates slowly.

old 210 gallon tank:









also to be added in:

7 year old ST.

12 inch big fat clown loach

2 Black Diamond Rays, 12 inch female and 10 inch male.

Also ordered 2 kelberi peacock bass to add in. size approx 10-11 inch.

i think its a full house already!

here are some pics of the tankmates. they are in a smaller 150 gallon tank for now until transfer. i will transfer the st and loach at the end of this week and rays in 2 weeks time.


----------



## target

Nice looking aro and the tank looks great as well.


----------



## jobber

Those are some beautiful looking fish Mike.
Envious of the nice big tank you have.


----------



## shelby67

Just beautiful! 
I think the clown needs a friend. He looks all sad and lonely...


----------



## m_class2g

thanks guys! almost done with this setup. still have to get the uv setup and replace the noisy pumps. ill get pictures of the final product once fish and equipment are final!

the clown loach does not like to school with any other clown loach! i tried putting a few other loaches with him but all he does is chase them away! the rest would swim together and he would just swim by himself. every time the other loaches would try and school with him, he just ignores them!


----------



## jobber

Mike, what's your maintenance regime for a big tank like this? Even though you're running a sump, how much water do you change and how often?


----------



## m_class2g

regime will still be once a week. 40 percent water change. i wish i could add an auto water change system to this setup except for the fact that the tank is situated in the middle of my living room. i dont have a drain or faucet close to the tank. draining the tank is very fast. it takes me about 15 mins to drain 40 percent using a rio 3100 and a 1 inch hose straight into the sink. i think itll take roughly 35 mins to fill. so about an hour maintenance a week im guessing.


----------



## tony1928

Dude you are hardcore. I was wondering where the tank would go and all along I thought you were just staging it in the living room area ready to go into some spot. LOL. Awesome man! That is dedication to the hobby.



m_class2g said:


> the tank is situated in the middle of my living room.


----------



## gklaw

tony1928 said:


> Dude you are hardcore. I was wondering where the tank would go and all along I thought you were just staging it in the living room area ready to go into some spot. LOL. Awesome man! That is dedication to the hobby.


Haha, a real hardcore would trench and put plumbing across the floor. I cut holes in my floor to feed and hang pipes across the house hehe 

Mike, think about all the time it will save you over the next 5 years - almost 200 hours


----------



## King-eL

Everytime I look at that CL, it reminds me of a football. Lol! Nice finally able to see the tank with fish in it. Can't wait for the kelberis.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

gklaw said:


> Haha, a real hardcore would trench and put plumbing across the floor. I cut holes in my floor to feed and hang pipes across the house hehe
> 
> Mike, think about all the time it will save you over the next 5 years - almost 200 hours


Haha...almost Gordon. Hardcore is drilling holes in the floor to the basement and in the water for a continuous drip system to irrigate the garden and pump up aged water....I saw 3 or 4 setups like this on Simply and Cichlid-forum and though, wow.

But yeah, trenching is pretty hardcore, especially if you have hardwood....


----------



## tony1928

Let's just say I gave up a couch for my 400 and I'm still hearing about it. I couldn't imagine giving up the middle of my living room. I think I'd be forced to buy another house.....for myself. 



gklaw said:


> Haha, a real hardcore would trench and put plumbing across the floor. I cut holes in my floor to feed and hang pipes across the house hehe
> 
> Mike, think about all the time it will save you over the next 5 years - almost 200 hours


Congrats on the tank Mike. Must feel nice to finally have it all come to fruition. Auto wc does sound very appealing though.....


----------



## gklaw

tony1928 said:


> Let's just say I gave a couch for my 400


Aaaarg, I think I have it bad. I gave up a couch just to have the spot to store a tank in my family room 

My wife used to read there every morning before everyone gets up. I could imagine how she felt about it. She is a real sweetheart - never said a word.


----------



## jay_leask

wow that CL is insane. find me one like that  im sure my other 22 CL's would love that


----------



## m_class2g

yea auto water change would be nice but im not digging through my floor lol. would be too much work. at this point i dont mind doing water changes. only about 45 mins or so for this tank per week. the rest is pretty simple!

so today i got my water blaster 7000 pump. i was very excited to get this thing going so i tested it in my tank first. didnt want to go through all the hassle to set it up only to be disappointed in the end result. turned it on. WOW. amazingly quiet. i couldnt be any happier. lets hope they last a while! then again with a 3 yr replacement warranty from goreef.com, what can go wrong lol. theres a union on the output nozzle of the pump which made it super easy to connect my hosing. the current is decent. rated at a lower GPH than the quiet one but im sure with 2 of them running, it will be sufficient. the other one is set to arrive next week. the water blaster pump is also much smaller than the quiet one and much lighter. i cant wait to set that one up so my 300 gal will be crystal clear. great pump!!! A+++


----------



## gklaw

2wheelsx2 said:


> Haha...almost Gordon. Hardcore is drilling holes in the floor to the basement and in the water for a continuous drip system to irrigate the garden and pump up aged water....I saw 3 or 4 setups like this on Simply and Cichlid-forum and though, wow.


Just gave me an idea, the only problem is the tanks easily accessible for this wonderful idea are my SW tanks. But sump pumps are cheap - another thing to put on the long list of projects


----------



## gklaw

The union on the pump is an awesome feature. I may even do an add on to my future set-up or modification.

Beat using a hose clamp and sure make maintenance a whole lot easier. A union is probably cheaper and tidier than allowing for extra hose to pull the pump out - why didn't I thought of that


----------



## m_class2g

yea a lot easier with a union! i love this pump! its even more quiet than my hiblow airpump!!!

heres a few more pics.

i still have to get my other pump hooked up and uv installed and i think im finally done with this setup!


----------



## gklaw

Woooooow. I cannot find any words for those gorgeous fish.

Only one thought comes to mind - "a bigger tank"


----------



## m_class2g

hahaha my thought exactly. after looking at this tank, its looking pretty stocked already! after i had my pair of rays, i think thats all i can hold in here without overstocking! if i did get a bigger tank, my tv would be gone hahaha. or id have to get a smaller one. i was initially wanting a 8 footer! 3 wide and 2 high. same price as the 7 footer of mine. couldnt do it because no room! either 7 foot or no tv lol.


----------



## gklaw

Who needs a TV with a tank like that ??? !!! I will swap you a nice screen and a HD projector for that hehe.

Only problem is I have to give up half my house and everything else for that 

When my daughters were old enough to sit, I could leave them in front of my SW tank, which is at floor level, for hours. Way better than watching TeleTubies 

PS, why not a large tank and have a pull down projector screen in front of it. The best of both world. Work on it haha.


----------



## m_class2g

hahaha. i like having both side by side. every time i watch tv, i also watch my tank. most of the time i dont even pay attention to the movie/show. lol

can you spot the 12 inch clown loach in that pic!??


----------



## m_class2g

ok last pic for tonight! FTS with my filtration pics.


----------



## target

That's an awesome tank. I seriously need a bigger tank after seeing all these big ones lately. Something over 200g would be nice


----------



## hondas3000

lol Mike, you have 3 thermometer in it. So which one you gonna base on since none of them is the same temp .


----------



## m_class2g

Hahaha u caught that! The jehmco heater and controller is set to 29. Keeps the water steady at that. No fluctuation. The glass thermometer is also accurate. The digital one is a azoo one that i bought from ebay. Its clearly off lol. It was 10 bucks i think incl shipping and i thought its nice since it doesnt take battery. Its plugged into the socket. Looks like its not very good after all!


----------



## m_class2g

target said:


> That's an awesome tank. I seriously need a bigger tank after seeing all these big ones lately. Something over 200g would be nice


Took me a long time to get a big tank but should have done it to begin with! All the money spent on the upgrades takes a toll on the bank acct! Get a big tank! At least youre able to make a stand for yourself. That saves you a lot of money right there!


----------



## Luke78

Thats quite the setup,very impressive! Iam sure this catches the eyes of your guests when they visit your home.


----------



## thefishwife

Fish seem very happy in there! How big is the aro?


----------



## m_class2g

the tank is right by the entrace and its the first thing you see walking in! my friends and family enjoys it! my aro is 2 feet long now and fat! makes me happy to see him do a full turn in a 3 foot wide tank compared to the 2 footer i had before.


----------



## beN

target said:


> That's an awesome tank. I seriously need a bigger tank after seeing all these big ones lately. Something over 200g would be nice


im your guy  ...just buggn


----------



## m_class2g

heres a video. ill need to upgrade the lighting on the tank but this is how the setup looks like so far. a few more things to tweak and itll be all finished.

These are the upgraded specs of the tank:

315 Gallon Tank - Titan Aquatic
- 7x3x2 premium acrylic
- 150 gallon custom sump (Bacteria House & Bio Film Media)
- 1000w Jehmco Heater & Controller
- x2 Reef Octopus - Water Blaster 7000s
- Coralife Turbo Twist UV 36w
- 1 Hydor Koralia Magnum 6
- Hiblow 20 Airpump
- APC Backup Power 1500

Exotic Aquaria - 315 Gallon Titan Aquatic Tank - YouTube


----------



## ninez

that ARO is huge.
How did you move him/her?


----------



## m_class2g

i used this:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/exot...-large-fish-transporting-shipping-bags-21962/

Not a scratch on the aro. I use this bag to move all my big fish. Less stress for them and myself because I dont have to use a net and I know for a fact that the bag will not tear/rip!


----------



## jobber

m_class2g said:


> heres a video. ill need to upgrade the lighting on the tank but this is how the setup looks like so far. a few more things to tweak and itll be all finished.
> 
> These are the upgraded specs of the tank:
> 
> 315 Gallon Tank - Titan Aquatic
> - 7x3x2 premium acrylic
> - 150 gallon custom sump (Bacteria House & Bio Film Media)
> - 1000w Jehmco Heater & Controller
> - x2 Reef Octopus - Water Blaster 7000s
> - Coralife Turbo Twist UV 36w
> - 1 Hydor Koralia Magnum 6
> - Hiblow 20 Airpump
> - APC Backup Power 1500


Great video. Now looking at the datnoid, it looks bigger than a rugby/football. That thing is huge. How long have you had that one for?


----------



## Chappy

After everything you went through to get this tank, I sure hope you're able to sit back now and say it was worth it, because that set-up is something to be very proud of  I just LOVE how your aro dances for you like a puppy trying to look cute so you'll give it a treat. Beautiful tank, beautiful happy, healthy fish - GREAT job.
Shelley


----------



## m_class2g

the widebar is getting pretty big and still growing steadily! hes quite stocky/bulky. dats dont grow too fast. i bought him at about 10 inches 5 years ago and now hes 17 inch. he grew about 7 inches in the past 5 years which about average for dats. im hoping to get him to 20 inches in the big tank! i think hes about the same age as my aro at 8 years +/-. the aro acts like a puppy all the time. he gets excited when people are around the living room. when im right in front of the tank, everyone is waiting for me to feed them! after the long wait, i can say i can finally sit back now. after i install my uv and install my check valves. still waiting for parts to come in!


----------



## m_class2g

finally completed this setup! uv installed and rays added in. enjoy!

Exotic Aquaria - 315 Gallon Titan Aquatic Tank - Christmas 2011 - YouTube


----------



## monkE

beautiful tank man! congrats! and Merry christmas


----------



## Adz1

Mike that is a killer set up.
those pbass look so small compared to the dat and aro.


----------



## m_class2g

thanks guys! i can finally sit back and enjoy. been working on this tank for almost a month already since setup date. changing/tweaking small things here and there. 

the kelberi bass are 12 and 10 inch. they eat and poo lots! way more than the rays. im sure they will catch up to size in a few months!


----------



## hondas3000

The bass is nice Mike, they swim a lot unlike most bass do just stay in one place .


----------



## m_class2g

hondas3000 said:


> The bass is nice Mike, they swim a lot unlike most bass do just stay in one place .


thanks i like them but they produce a lot of waste!!! the bigger one is quite dominant. often chasing the smaller pbass around.


----------



## hondas3000

m_class2g said:


> thanks i like them but they produce a lot of waste!!! the bigger one is quite dominant. often chasing the smaller pbass around.


lol, your sump can handle more then 2 bass. Wait until they reach 20". I find that aro is the best for size and less waste.


----------



## zhasan

Marvelous tank!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## JUICE

love it [email protected]! big pimpin and spending gees !! 

perfect stock for a perfect tank [email protected]!


----------



## m_class2g

hondas3000 said:


> lol, your sump can handle more then 2 bass. Wait until they reach 20". I find that aro is the best for size and less waste.


i think so too. aros dont really produce a lot of waste.

for my tank it goes pbass, rays, dat, loach then aro.


----------



## m_class2g

zhasan said:


> Marvelous tank!! Merry Christmas!


merry xmas to you too!


----------



## m_class2g

JUICE said:


> love it [email protected]! big pimpin and spending gees !!
> 
> perfect stock for a perfect tank [email protected]!


lol im sure theres a lot more setups out there that cost more than mine. reef tanks especially!


----------



## Arcteryx

Just wanted to chime in with my congrats on a sweet looking set-up... um, wow. Just wow.


----------



## m_class2g

thank you.


----------



## m_class2g

thank you!


----------



## m_class2g

so here i am lifting the heavy lid back and forth, fixing things inside, putting fish in etc etc. so why not DIY a lid stand. i used 1.5 inch pvc cut to size with some cut outs and heres the final product. makes it a lot easier instead of having to slide the lid or lift it completely off the tank which would make my floor all wet.



















i also moved a few things around inside of the sump. i initially had jap mat in the end compartment where the pumps are but the small fragments of the blue material kept getting sucked by the pump and i would have to keep netting it out in the main tank. i shifted the jap mat after the first compartment and put in regular sponge in the last. uv is running from the pump compartment, with a rio 2500.

ive had a few pms about my sump so here are some better pics for those that asked. enjoy.


----------



## m_class2g

12302011

my bio film media in the second compartment is finally flowing freely. just happened overnight. it took about a month before these things started to float around like they are suppose to!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Looking great. Excellent job and yeah, big reef tanks can cost more than even a monster fw tank.


----------



## m_class2g

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Looking great. Excellent job and yeah, big reef tanks can cost more than even a monster fw tank.


yup! especially all those liverock, corals and lighting lol. my friends dad has a 550 gallon FULL REEF tank. i cant imagine how much that set him back over the years. probably could have gotten him a high end mercedes for sure! lol. for me its mostly my livestock thats killed my wallet and some of the equipment as well. our expensive hobby.. lol


----------



## m_class2g

heres probably the most expensive freshwater setup in canada. belongs to a fellow in toronto. on arowanaclub.ca. i estimate his tank and livestock to be over the 60k mark! livestock alone is probably 40k right there! thats my dream tank!!!

Dec 11 update - Arowanaclub Canada


----------



## jobber

How big is the guy's tank? That is a helluva collection.


----------



## m_class2g

jobber604 said:


> How big is the guy's tank? That is a helluva collection.


i think its a 550 gallon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's a crazy tank for sure, but I like yours better. Looks a bit crowded in that other tank, plus it must be a maintenance nightmare with that huge bioload.


----------



## m_class2g

Hes got an auto water change system that does 75 gallons a day. Really makes me want to rip my floor and install a drain and faucet. Id love to get away from doing water changes on this tank! Hmm.... How to do it though lol.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yeah, that's the ideal situation, and I'm planning a fish room when I reno the basement so everything but my big cube will be on an auto change system.


----------



## target

Mine will be done with a large sump plumbed into the garage. I want to make water changes as easy as possible.


----------



## m_class2g

yup thats the way to go with big tanks now a days. even though it takes me just an 1 hr to drain and fill this big tank, its still an hour that i can be potentially be doing other work! lets see what i can come up with for this tank.


----------



## AWW

Looking great mike! Love contrast between the dark rays and the light arow/dat. Hurry and make the seasons change so i can get some fish off yah


----------



## m_class2g

ill have some new fish in march since i want another ray for myself! what are you looking for? i still need to trim down my masheer group! some will be for sale end of feb. i think you need some black rays in your new tank!


----------



## AWW

m_class2g said:


> ill have some new fish in march since i want another ray for myself! what are you looking for? i still need to trim down my masheer group! some will be for sale end of feb. i think you need some black rays in your new tank!


yeah ill take some masheers for sure.

As for black rays don't tempt me yet. After loosing my last rays, I want to ease in this time. Black rays in a year


----------



## m_class2g

AWW said:


> yeah ill take some masheers for sure.
> 
> As for black rays don't tempt me yet. After loosing my last rays, I want to ease in this time. Black rays in a year


lol sure not a problem. stop by my place when i get back from my vacation and you can check out the masheers. they will grow nicely in that tank and get impressive.


----------



## tang daddy

Just went through the whole tank build, quality set up!

Love the fish aswell, especially the black diamonds...


----------



## m_class2g

thanks! the bds has a nice contrast with the black bottom. looks like snowballs lol. rays give a lot of life to the tank since they constantly move around and never sits still. im hoping to add another female in the spring so i can have a trio for breeding. male and 2 females. hopefully some pups in a year or two.


----------



## tang daddy

Wow pups would be great, do the bds breed readily once they mature?
Rays are one fish I haven't kept before and don't know much about them.

What are they currently eating and how many times a day do you have to feed?


----------



## m_class2g

as long as the water is clean and lots of food given, rays easily breed. i feed mine twice a day. morning and night. my rays are eating mostly pellets. sometimes i will feed prawn when im not too lazy lol. thing is with breeding rays, brown rays like motoro mature a lot quicker than black rays. regular motoros can breed at a year and a bit, marbles 1.5-2 years and black rays usually around the 3 year mark. i have some waiting to do with my bds!


----------



## m_class2g

February Update:

Exotic Aquaria - 315 Gallon Titan Aquatic Tank - February 2012 - YouTube


----------



## m_class2g

Here is a small update of my community tank for April. Changed a few fish around. Sold my kelberis since they were just getting too big and would outgrow this tank by the end of the year. Instead, I added a new ray to the community. Nicknamed "peanut" because of her peanut patterns on her back. Now consists of 1 male and 2 female rays. My BD pair from last year is growing nicely. Female is now about 14 inch and male 13 inch. I hope to see some breeding activity closer to the end of this year which will make them a little over 2 years old. The new BD is only 9 inches. She has some catching up to do! I actually like it without the bass. I don't have to feed as much pellets to the rays and the tank looks cleaner without so much bioload! Aro, dat and loach are still there!


----------



## beN

Tank looks great mike!


----------



## m_class2g

Thanks ben.


----------



## Bluebarry

very niceeeee mike!!! =] love the rays! and wow that aro looks is a beast!!! hugeeee!


----------



## Vancitycam

Wow this was an amazing read, a dream setup for sure. Thanks for the pics and write ups.


----------



## m_class2g

Vancitycam said:


> Wow this was an amazing read, a dream setup for sure. Thanks for the pics and write ups.


Thank you. Glad you enjoyed the build.


----------



## Vancitycam

I originally never saw it I just saw the fs ad, I'm into my glass 85 gallon bullet for half that with all the fixings and I could never imagine selling it. If I wasn't back in school and broke id love to grab this setup.


----------



## m_class2g

Vancitycam said:


> I originally never saw it I just saw the fs ad, I'm into my glass 85 gallon bullet for half that with all the fixings and I could never imagine selling it. If I wasn't back in school and broke id love to grab this setup.


It will definitely be hard to part with. But I guess selling it now gives me a reason to go bigger when the timing is right again!


----------

